# Goin' nutz with the InLace stuff...



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Seems I use this stuff on every other piece lately...
Cherry, hackberry, and ash tea candle holders...
The ash has an inlay in the inlay!:laughing:

A rough maple bowl, very rotten, it was!
...and the box elder I posted about some time back.

Thanks,

p


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

oops...


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

tx, are you using the kits or mixing up combinations yourself? I've had better luck with their different consistency of stones in different colors and just setting with CA glue.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Dusty,
That's what I have done in the past, and it's what the larger inlay in the ash, above, is...

I'm still messing with it...
There are a coupla dismal failures in my past!:yes:

Sometimes, what I think will look good, doesn't.:no:

p


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

All your pieces look nice Paulie,
I like the turquoise color. It seems to go well with a lot of different woods.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Great looking projects. Those added touches makes a big difference. Could you explain the process so the rest of us can enjoy it all too?


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Don
I get my stuff here...

http://turtlefeathers.net/text/inlace/inlace-main.html

I've a bucket of the turquoise nuggets that I use the most of...
As Mike mentioned, the color seems to go well with alot of woods.

I just stick 'em in a void, add medium CA to fill, allow to dry, and turn down...
Sands and polishes up pretty good.

The "finer" grit stuff comes in a can of solution, a two-part epoxy type deal...
Mix as directed in a paper catsup/ketchup cup, fill the void, and turn down when dry...

I'm pretty sure that you could find all of the stuff mixed in the can individually, others here have done more with this than I have.

I've used glitter, wood shavings, sawdust...

Others have used coffee grounds, clear epoxy, etc...

Have fun with it!

p


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

tx and don, I too get my inlace products from the same place. I get the nuggets, flakes and dust in different colors. Mix up my own combos and also use CA glue instead of the epoxy. I usually use thin instead of medium. Usually and some and some glue, repeat, turn down and then fix any remaining voids. Hope this helps you both.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I like using the solid color Inlace with the various nuggets, or use the clear inlace with the nuggets. I don't use it much anymore but went through a period where I used it a tremendous amount.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the information. This is something I will have to try. It looks like fun.:thumbsup:
Donny


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking pieces. You haven't gotten lighted headed from all of that inLace have you?


----------



## sffone (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice work. I've never used InLace -- guess I need to give it a try.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Inlace is expensive, but very fun to work with. It's very smelly. do it outdoors and with a fan at your back. I've read several people say that the mixing the correct amount of hardener is really critical but I've never had a problem. I just count the number of drops like they say and never had a problem.
I noticed that Woodcraft is now carrying a lot of Inlace so if your not into mail order and have a store close to you that's a good place to buy it.
Try to stir it carefully. It's really easy to get air bubbles in it. If you get a big hole after it's dry you can refill it with new Inlace. 
Since its' expensive and messy I try to do several projects at once. I'll mix up a batch and then pour some in each project. I'll usually run out on the last one but don't worry about it. After they are dry and you turn them and discover the air bubbles mix up another batch. Fill all the air bubbles in the partly finished pieces and then pour the rest in the project where you ran out. this way I get the maximum usage out of it.
You can fill small pin holes with thin or medium CA glue. It's a pain because you fill them then sand a little and discover more so you fill more, sand and discover more. If you demand perfect pieces this will work but is slow. If you can live with a few small imprefections then it's no problem.
You can also route or carve out designs and fill them.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey folks, good info! One thought or idea that I really like using to fill the voids that looks good and is super cheap is to mix the liquid epoxy with various chalk dusts. I'm talking about the colored chalk used in "Chalking Tools", (i.e. chalk lines). Sorry don't have any pictures but have liked the look of the black dust in spalted work or red/blue/green in some of the funkier stuff-you can even mix up two different colors seperately and fill simultaniously to get some wierd swirls/streaks. Gene


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

cool, I haven't tried any of this either but it sure is fun to try out new stuff. I like your idea of experimenting with it in different ways and patterns. Keep it up!

John


----------

